# How do you keep cool during the summer



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

For all of you that work in a No AC building in High temperatures(90+) how do you keep cool? i bring a couple containers of Iced water and drink as it melts. but looking for other ways to help.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

CFine said:


> For all of you that work in a No AC building in High temperatures(90+) how do you keep cool? i bring a couple containers of Iced water and drink as it melts. but looking for other ways to help.


When it is very hot I bring a cooler full of tap water-- not too cold---and a fairly small towel. I dip the towel into the cooler and wrap it around my neck and let the water drip all over my shirt to keep my body temp cool. I dunk the towel as often as needed.

*Note: Write on the cooler that this water is not for drinking...*


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Plenty of water at work and plenty of beer at home:thumbsup:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Here use this: http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/supplies/60ad/

You just have to find a way to mount it so that it's always blowing on you while you are moving.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Cooldannas.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

walkerj said:


> Plenty of water at work and plenty of beer at home:thumbsup:


That beer makes it real tough the next day. I sweat like a pig the day after I drink beer.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> That beer makes it real tough the next day. I sweat like a pig the day after I drink beer.


How? Pigs don't sweat.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

If I sweat it makes me look like I'm working hard:whistling2:

Personally, I get myself used to being in the heat early on even if that takes getting off early to drink beer in the sun:jester:


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Fruit.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Well our company got us these but no one wares them because there too heavy .

Down here its 110 in the sun at 95 deg F . 

We are always doing underground or working in a hot building everyday .http://www.tuffrhino.com/Cooling_Vests_s/47.htm


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

nick said:


> Down here its 110 in the sun at 95 deg F .
> 
> http://www.tuffrhino.com/Cooling_Vests_s/47.htm


Cry baby, down here its 112 in the sun.:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Cry baby, down here its 112 in the sun.:laughing:


 
Yea, but it's a _dry_ heat. Stick 75% RH into the mix, and you're in Iowa.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I sweat like a pig the day after I drink beer.


Well you must be drinking too many beers then! Moderation is the key. :thumbsup:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Yea, but it's a _dry_ heat. Stick 75% RH into the mix, and you're in Iowa.


Don't act like it gets hot in Iowa! It may be humid (although not near as humid as here) but it doesn't get up to 100 degrees.


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

haha where in iowa? i'm in omaha  at midtown


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

I've been wearing Champion Duo-Dry since last year, and it works great for cooling you off. It's made of moisture wicking material that drys pretty fast. When you get a little sweaty and a small breeze hits you, it's like air conditioning blowing on you.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Cry baby, down here its 112 in the sun.:laughing:



Well Chris at least you got that cool breeze off the coast ! 

Lets ask AL whats hot ?

Ya know its digg time in the summer and its start up time in the winter they turn on the chillers in the winter . Take care Chris did you get you generator for this summer ?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I just try to keep sweating and keep drinking.

I also wear Altama's military spec. desert boots.

I've worn several types of boots, but no other boots than the simple thin material desert (or black jungle) boots keep my feet cool.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

steelersman said:


> Don't act like it gets hot in Iowa! It may be humid (although not near as humid as here) but it doesn't get up to 100 degrees.


Wanna bet? We're having cool weather right now, and it's in the mid 80s.

Average highs in VA are only 0.8°F higher than Iowa.

Record high in Iowa is 118. Virginia is 110.


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

steelersman said:


> Don't act like it gets hot in Iowa! It may be humid (although not near as humid as here) but it doesn't get up to 100 degrees.



Have you ever been to Iowa? Not a shade tree in sight, and miles,and miles, and miles of corn! It's like a giant frying pan in the summer. :laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Cry baby, down here its 112 in the sun.:laughing:


 Yea you guys got it bad down there. Last summer I installed some LV lighting for my mother in Law. Thought I would get an early start at 6:00 am....wrong. I should have started more like 3:30 am. by the time the sun came up I was totally fired 3 hours later. If it wasnt for her pool it would have been a loooooooooong day. 

I like to bring lots of cold water with me. And Ill limit the bug juice (what we called Gator aid in Boot Camp, not sure why) of maybe one 32 ounce jug. The wet towel on the neck works great to for when it gets real nasty. A hat if im in the direct sun.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Kevin J said:


> Have you ever been to Iowa? Not a shade tree in sight, and miles,and miles, and miles of corn! It's like a giant frying pan in the summer. :laughing:


Boy do you have it all wrong. If you want no trees, go to Kansas. or western Nebraska.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

captkirk said:


> Yea you guys got it bad down there. Last summer I installed some LV lighting for my mother in Law. Thought I would get an early start at 6:00 am....wrong. I should have started more like 3:30 am. by the time the sun came up I was totally fired 3 hours later. If it wasnt for her pool it would have been a loooooooooong day.
> 
> I like to bring lots of cold water with me. And Ill limit the bug juice (what we called Gator aid in Boot Camp, not sure why) of maybe one 32 ounce jug. The wet towel on the neck works great to for when it gets real nasty. A hat if im in the direct sun.



Well seams like i heard that saying BUG JUICE in the Navy ?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I take a gallon of water and dump out about 2 cups.

Put it in the freezer for a couple of hours till it is half frozen. 

You can see through the center of the jug to gage how much liquid is left.

Having ice cold water all day long is the best you can do to stay cool :thumbup:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

nick said:


> Well seams like i heard that saying BUG JUICE in the Navy ?


 strange itsnt it..? I wonder why Bug Juice? Some of the other ones make sense like Sneakers- Go Fasters, Flashlight- Moon beam, Oh and there was one for after shave or colonge..... what the hell was it...?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Here the highs are in the upper 60s to low 70s mid 50s at night.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I take a gallon of water and dump out about 2 cups.
> 
> Put it in the freezer for a couple of hours till it is half frozen.
> 
> ...


Does it melt fast enough for you to drink it..?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Does it melt fast enough for you to drink it..?


Yes.. I keep it in a small cooler with a BIG GULP cup filled with ice. Keep filling up the cup and you never run out of ice cold water :thumbup:

I can get 12 hours out of it


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Yes.. I keep it in a small cooler with a BIG GULP cup filled with ice. Keep filling up the cup and you never run out of ice cold water :thumbup:
> 
> I can get 12 hours out of it


 Im gonna try it this year. The ice in my big water cooler is usually all melted by 1:00.


----------



## acmax (Apr 20, 2009)

Baggy close, lots of cool water. Also I read that freezing water in plastic bottles then letting it thaw and drinking it is NG. The bottles give off some toxins that'll give you gut rot in the future. Gotta stay in shape that helps also.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Im gonna try it this year. The ice in my big water cooler is usually all melted by 1:00.


I have a Coleman cooler 10 x14, with a divider down the middle. One side is 7" wide and the other is 5" wide. 

I fill the bottom of the 7" side with ice cubes and that is what the gallon jug sits on.

The 5" side is where I keep the cup and it can't tip over due to aggressive driving. :thumbsup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

http://mistymate.com/shop/component...d,0/option,com_virtuemart/Itemid,26/vmcchk,1/



http://directory.ecpzone.com/product/51361/Pro-Air_ACAIR3000



Watermelon, and crushed ice chips.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

This summer the ocean on the south side of Oahu has been very kind to surfers. It has been in the six foot range just about every day for several weeks. Most years when it gets to the hot part of the day, I go out surfing for an hour or two. This year I am so overloaded with wiring contracts, all I can do is look out at it on my way to one job or another, and sweat my butt off all day. But I'm not complaining. It is good to have work:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Boy do you have it all wrong. If you want no trees, go to Kansas. or western Nebraska.



Sorry, my experience with Iowa was at the State University and just flying over. Didn't see native trees around, just ornamentals. Did see lots of corn though. Didn't mean to stereotype.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I tie a t-shirt around my head with the sleeves. I look like a moron but it's effective in soaking up the sweat and covering my neck.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

nick said:


> Well seams like i heard that saying BUG JUICE in the Navy ?


5 gals water, 5 lbs sugar, 5 packages cool aid (sometimes assorted flavors) and when the container starts to get empty it gets a little syrupy. 

75 degrees is hot here and 90 deg. is a heat wave.

Last Friday I was in someone’s attic installing an attic fan. It must have been 130 degs in that fricking attic. I was not wearing my knee pads and got big blisters on my knees from the wood planks that I was crawling on. Got to remember to wear my knee pads.:no:


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Cry baby, down here its 112 in the sun.:laughing:


Well being in between Orlando and Miami I guess I'm at 110.2 in the sun.:laughing:


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

nick said:


> Well seams like i heard that saying BUG JUICE in the Navy ?


That is what we called the kool-aid stuff. What I discovered was take the mixer and leave out the sugar and you could clean any brass fitting on the ship. Kinda makes you wonder what it was doing to your stomach.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> That is what we called the kool-aid stuff. What I discovered was take the mixer and leave out the sugar and you could clean any brass fitting on the ship. Kinda makes you wonder what it was doing to your stomach.


Well i remember two weeks out at sea we would run out of milk then it was bug juice or coffee i drank coffee . And i worked nites 7pm to 7am so when i got up and went to chow it was dinner time then for lunch it was midrats eggs and pancakes and dinner was breakfast eggs and pancakes .
After 4 years of that one does not eat pancakes or eggs for a few years !


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

With the hours a bird farm keeps, I'm so glad I was never on one. *I like the smaller ships.* I had more freedom to qualify for whatever I wanted. Got my EOOW, and OOD underway. It was nice to be able to sit in the Skippers chair and drive. Of course I had all my regular EM quals, switchboard, and etc...

My favorite time to stand watch was the mid-watch, I could get a lot of paperwork done, that is once I was qualed EOOW, plus I would raid the Galley. My guys ate good when standing watch with me.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

nick said:


> Chris did you get you generator for this summer ?


Yeah, but I'm going to return it. The wife says its way to loud.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> I like the little boys.


 
 This doesn't sound good. :no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

steelersman said:


> This doesn't sound good. :no:


_Someone_'s got to make up for it now that Michaels' gone.
​


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Meaning the small tin cans. Only you guys would make it sound like MJ in training. Should've known better.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Yeah, but I'm going to return it. The wife says its way to loud.


How much power can that produce?

~Matt


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> How much power can that produce?
> 
> ~Matt


I will guess it is around 1.5 to 2 MW.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Too small to be in the Meg range, I'm guessing 300-500KW


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I did alot of work in a data center that had two Gennies about three times the size of that one. It almost felt like the building was under attack when it started up.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Yeah, but I'm going to return it. The wife says its way to loud.


Did you keep the box and original packaging?:no:


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

I keep ice cold water & juice readily available. If I have to work in attics/crawls/confined areas...I start work early and stop by 11am.


----------

